# Join Rosetta@home TPU team!



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you want to contribute to cancer, HIV, Alzheimer, malaria etc research? Join David Baker's lab at University of Washington, Rosetta@home project and start crunching data. I've been crunching for another team for quite a while and just recently switched to TPU team which has existed for a while but no one seems to be working in it. So, I've decided to resurrect it.

Rosetta is a bit more focused than WCG. Rosetta only processes protein based solutions for diseases and doesn't tackle things like clean water or clean energy like WCG. It is strictly protein based research platform. Also, Rosetta is CPU only project. So, systems with more cores are welcome.

*Rosetta@home:*
https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/

*Rosetta@home Science FAQ:*
https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/rah_science_faq.php

*TechPowerUp Team:*
https://boinc.bakerlab.org/team_display.php?teamid=12537

PS: I've posted here since there is no dedicated Rosetta@home subforum. I hope it's ok.


----------



## T.R. (Jan 1, 2016)

Just joined.


----------

